# Is alcohol the enemy?



## searchingforacure (Dec 9, 2001)

What are the effects of alcohol on IBS? I am a young adult and enjoy going out with friends and drinking socially. The good part is that after a drink I feel great-and have never had a D attack while under the influence. (this is hardly a healthy cure though!) I think that it is because I become relaxed from alcohol and don't experience the anxiety that I otherwise get with outings. However, the "hangover" can be awful-even when I have had only a few drinks the night before-my intestines remind me that I did. How do the rest of you cope? Are there certain alcohols that you stay away from-beer-wine-what? Or now that I have IBS as a companion-do I have to abstain forever more? Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Alcohol can cause diarrhea the next day in normal people.People with IBS often have this reaction.Some people find certain beverages work better for them, but others find they are all equally bad.K.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I found that alcohol does not agree with me at all. Even if I drink in moderation, it still hurts. I feel good while I drink but it usually hits me two hours later







until the following day. Ah well...







Nat


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Alcohol has never seemed to have an effect on my IBS. However, I drink VERY rarely, and when I do, I have no more than two mixed drinks.I'm C/D (predominately C), BTW. I think the type of IBS can make a big difference with how various thing affect us.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Sadly, alcohol is the enemy







so sad


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

I also find that the worst of the symptoms occur the next morning as well. For me, a couple of beers, drinks or glasses of wine don't cause to many problems. Quantities higher than that usually have consequences the next morning. I am not a particularly "heavy" drinker, so I can't speak about drinking very large quantities.I think of it as part of my hangover symptoms. It's just part of the trade-off for having a good time.


----------



## katie99 (Dec 6, 2001)

I am right there with you...I can't tolerate alcohol either. If I even have a drink or two (beer, wine, mixed drink, anything) I will be in hell for the next three days, without exception. I think that alcohol can be kind of rough on your system, and people with IBS tend to be VERY sensitive to those effects. Sadly, I have kind of an impaired social life because of it. It's no fun to be the stone sober party pooper when when everyone else is enjoying a glass of wine or two, and the anxiety that sometimes comes with IBS can stay with you even on a "fun" night out with friends. So to answer your question, yes, I would stay away from alcohol or anything that you know will trigger an attack. However, sometimes I HAVE to throw caution to the wind, like when I go home to New Mexico and get some authentic Mexican food and a margarita (delicious!), which I crave... I just make sure that I will not be traveling during that time. I also try to plan the foods that I eat according to my schedule. I only eat "potentially deadly" foods (like fast food or cappuchino) on the days that I don't have to be at work at class. I find that it helps to prevent embarrasing bathroom situations....Good luck.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I have IBS - D and I cannot drink alcohol at all. Even a small glass of wine and two hours later I have terrible cramps and spend the night in the bathroom. I am not looking forward to christmas and watching everyone else merry ! !


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Strangly, alchohol doesn't seem to have any effect on my IBS symptoms at all. Actually, they seem to go away while I am drinking beer. I don't normally get D the next day, either. I guess it is different for everyone..- Mark


----------



## kjsommer (Dec 13, 2001)

Hey, I'm new so I don't know what D or C means. I can tell you that when I drink I seem more normal the next day. This is because the whole night previous I am not uptight. I think anxiety is my problem. However, I seem to have developed allergies in my 30's as well which, if aggrivated, then play heck with my midsection. This happens every once in a drinking while.


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

kjsommer, D means diarrhea, C means. constipation. i have D. for all you guys out there, alcohol and coffee where the first i had to give up. good luck to all. MALI


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

My doctor used to tell me to have glass of wine to relax as well. That was before I was put on meds that I can't drink with.







Most IBS people find that their bodies won't let them drink anymore. They CAN drink...but it's not worth the pain the next day or for some people longer than that. From posts in the past I seem to recall that hard liquor and been were particularily bothersome. Maybe the mix affected the hard liquor, I don't know. (eg Coke and Pepsi or sweeteners in some)Do a search on the main IBS forum...I think it was this summer some people were talking about it.


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

Hey Searching for a cureI am right there with you. I have never, I mean never had a problem after a few drinks, which really reinforces the mind gut connection for me. A drink or two before a good meal seems to also relax my gut a bit. I do however pay the price the next day if I over indulge and the the confidence gained when 'feeling good' can sometimes lead me to eat something I shouldn't have.I have recently discoved that one immodium after the first BM of the 'morning after' seems to set me right for the rest of the day. Rememeber that everyone gets a hand over from drinking too much so try to avoid putting all the blame on IBS that way you can learn to have a few and deal with the consequences avoiding the all or nothing metallity that leads to depression because you can't go out and enjoy the things you used to enjoy or overindulgence when you say to hell with it and drink too much.3 beers is about my limit, this way I get noticeable IBS symptoms and can deal with them according. Anything more then I am stuck with a hangover and bad IBS and by the end of the 'day after' you have convinced yourself you have cancer, colitis, and Crohn's...or at least that's how you feel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2001)

I think everyone is different. Oddly, alcohol has no affect on my IBS. I drink socially, a couple of times a month with friends, and have never had a problem.Yet strangely enough, if I eat a bowl of plain white or brown rice, I would most likely get sick.Guess everyone's different. XOXOXOLips


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

If your aware of the role of serotonin in IBS or even if your not I would read this as it fits into IBS and alcohol. This is really interesting. http://www.drugawareness.org/Oldsite/alcohol.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I should have added this also has to do with antidepressants.


----------



## paulsbabydoll (Dec 12, 2001)

I have found that beer brings on an attack the next day. Zima however does not seem to bother me, it has actually settled my stomach more then once (really need to come out with Zima light I can't afford the calories).


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

TiTle: The effects of alcohol consumption upon the gastrointestinal tract. Author: Bujanda L Source Am J Gastroenterol, 95(12): 3374-82 2000 Dec Abstract: Regardless of the type and dose of beverage involved, alcohol facilitates the development of gastroesophageal reflux disease by reducing the pressure of the lower esophageal sphincter and esophageal motility. Fermented and nondistilled alcoholic beverages increase gastrin levels and acid secretion. Succinic and maleic acid contained in certain alcoholic drinks also stimulate acid secretion. Low alcohol doses accelerate gastric emptying, whereas high doses delay emptying and slow bowel motility. Alcohol facilitates the development of superficial gastritis and chronic atrophic gastritis--though it has not been shown to cause peptic ulcer. Alcoholic beverages, fundamentally wine, have important bactericidal effects upon Helicobacter pylori and enteropathogenic bacteria. The main alcohol-related intestinal alterations are diarrhea and malabsorption, with recovery after restoring a normal diet. Alcohol facilitates the development of oropharyngeal, esophageal, gastric, and colon cancer. Initial research suggests that wine may be comparatively less carcinogenic. I can usually prevent hangovers after drinking too much with having Alka Seltzer just after drinking. You could try that.


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

I drink and actually I have a nice BM the day after. depends on how much I drink and I do drink alot. I think it actually helps with anxiety for me. I was taking a med wich side effect was C so I think the beer balanced it out. I have stopped all meds and am gonna try a different route so I guess I will have to "experament" with alchohol before I put myself in a social setting. Margaritas I found are the only thing that do nothing at all.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Is alchol your enemy? <burp>HELL no! <burp>Alchohol <burp>, uh, sorry, AL-cohol <burp> is your Friend!







FosterBroooksNL


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2001)

Alcohol kills me, after a few sips I'm in agony within half an hour.


----------



## irishayes (Feb 10, 2001)

This is strange--If I have red wine, I am not bothered at all. But white wine makes my symptoms AWFUL for about two days. Anyone else find this to be true? Why is that?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

One of the differences between red wine and white wine is tanninsSee http://www.soyouwanna.com/site/minis/mini/...cwineMINI4.html for "The main difference between red and white wine is that grape juice used to make red wine contains skins, seeds, and stems. This is significant for the following reason: leaving juice to mix together with the woody bits (known as maceration) causes the finished product to contain tannins"Apparently tannins block nutrition. See http://www.purdue.edu/UNS/html4ever/9709.Adeola.tannin.html for "When Adeola investigated the problem, he found that tannins attach themselves to certain digestive enzymes bound to the membrane of the small intestine. Unfettered, the enzymes snag passing proteins and carbohydrates, break them down into amino acids and sugars, and make them available to go into the animal's bloodstream. When bound to tannins, however, the enzymes are unable to catch and break down passing food molecules. Potential nutrition passes through instead of being absorbed"Maybe the end result is red wines have a different effect on your digestive system than white wines. I find red wines more soothing too


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

MNL, you sounded just like him!







He probably would have said something like Frrrr hick eendd, though.Alcohol makes me nauseated, bloated, and uncomfortable. A little knawing sensation. This usually lasts into the next day. I tolerate it better with food that is non-acidic. I am a very cheap drunk. Half a glass, and I feel it in my legs already.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hey <burp> Moldau,







"Frrrr hick eendd"...NEVER <burp> QUOTE ME <burp> withow a re<burp>leash from my <burp> frrhickend <burp> attorby <burp> baturkey <burp> aturnkey <burp> LAWYER!!!FBNL


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Irish, I so agree. I can drink red wine and feel okay, but white wine makes me feel yucky!


----------



## irishayes (Feb 10, 2001)

So I'm NOT crazy! I'm so glad that someone else finds the red vs. white wine to be true. I thought it might have something to do with the sulfites? Are there also sulfites in red wine?Hmmmm . . .


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

Like anything else when it comes to ibs - I find it depends on my state of health at the time - emotional and physical. So - if I'm relaxed (eg - on holiday) I can eat and drink anything - including alcohol. At home and under pressure - one single glass of wine sends me running to the loo!!liz


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2001)

hi,I too have suffered with c type ibs for too long too rememeber. I noticed with both my pregnancies i never suffered with any ibs symtoms. At first I thought my ibs must be hormone related. After both pregnancies I returned to drinking red wine with dinner and almost immediately the gas, bloating, pain, a nagging nervous beat in my stomach returned. I think I tried to ignore this and tried to find a food or other reason to blame because I love red wine. I have not tried how other alcohol drinks effect my ibs. Having read the other replies maybe I will try white wine. After a day with my 2 boys it is nice to relax at the end of the day with my husband and a glass of wine, so I too would like to find an alternative as opposed to abstinanse. Good luck.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

There are more sulfites in red wine than white wine, and it is my personal opinion that sulfites are bad for digestion so by that logic it should make red wine worse for me than white wine. But maybe that is why some people prefer white wine (according to how sulfites affect their digestion)Happy <slurp><burp> Holidays!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2001)

I must agree with the original posting that after you've got a couple of drinks down the IBS generally (I'd say about 90% of the time) leaves you alone to continue the rest of the evening! However I'd stick to real ale or wine rather than chemical-infested larger.Living in the UK, avoiding alcohol isn't an option!(I also have to agree that you pay dearly for the night of freedom the next day...)


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

As an IBS-C type, I find that a glass or two of red wine helps with the constipation the next day. I imagine this is bad news for D-types. I find that vodka causes the least IBS problems. Beer causes bloating for me and I don't get along with white wine or any other form of alcohol.


----------



## Jeff Blackmore (Dec 28, 2001)

I have C for 2 or 3 days after a night out. I should probably hydrate right after I get home but I never remember! No amount of water helps the next day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2001)

Why eliminate Alcohol??It is a depressant.It affects the brain and nervous system. It can become addictive.Damages the liverIs associated with high blood pressureIt depletes the body of important nutrientsIt makes IBS worseIf you are trying to improve your health, alcohol should be eliminated. Even that one glass of wine before bed or the one night a week you go out drinking. You IBS will never stop if you continue to drink.


----------

